# massive massive african bullfrogs



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi Ive been hearing lots of STORYS about exagerated sizes of african bull frogs! Two people on the forum have claimed they have 11inch snout to vent male african bullfrogs and another is apparently getting a pic of a 11and half inch specimen he has seen. Which I believe to be :censor: but I would love to be proved wrong as Im into giant amphibians so please no more STORYS its time for photos of these giants with a tape measure on top of the frogs level to see TRUE SIZE snout to vent.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## MariaW (Apr 20, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


:gasp::gasp::gasp:
What does he eat?? Kittens?:lol2:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

monitor mad said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


And how big are they?

I love the tops ones colours, very bold.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

fardilis said:


> And how big are they?
> 
> I love the tops ones colours, very bold.


 
Measured snout to vent believe it or not 11" , i know how this sounds and i dont have them anymore unfortunatly :bash:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

monitor mad said:


> Measured snout to vent believe it or not 11" , i know how this sounds and i dont have them anymore unfortunatly :bash:



Tape measure pic maybe if you have any?

Otherwise no one will belive you if they where 11".


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

lovely big frog,hope my pieface grows that big:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*hi*

come on people no storys i want to see theses so called 11inchers.STOP TALKING THE TALK BRING ON THE PHOTOS PEOPLE


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I doubt MM would lie.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I doubt MM would lie.


The general rule is: 'Pics, or i didn't happen.'

_I.e_ If there are no pics to *prove* size, the animal isn't that size.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Does it really matter?These threads are descending into the biggest frog contest.


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

fardilis said:


> The general rule is: 'Pics, or i didn't happen.'
> 
> _I.e_ If there are no pics to *prove* size, the animal isn't that size.


He posted 3 pics of a obviously large frog, and stated the size?

And you still don't belive him? MM is a trustworthy member on here!

Are you just jealous because don't like that fact someone has a 11inch frog?


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Trootle said:


> He posted 3 pics of a obviously large frog, and stated the size?
> 
> And you still don't belive him? MM is a trustworthy member on here!
> 
> Are you just jealous because don't like that fact someone has a 11inch frog?


Yes the frog is clearly large. And although he stated the size it dosn't mean it is that size, evan if it is a trustworthy member.

Also i never said anything about whether I belive him or not.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

This is kind of like saying 'I don't believe you're a boy cos I haven't seen your willy'. Who cares if the frog pictured isn't the mythical 11", appreciate a huge frog cos that's clearly what you want to see.
Oh, and if MM says that frog is 11", then that frog is 11"! I highly doubt he's sad enough to lie about the size of a frog.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

The reason they want to see these huge frogs and toads is so they can offer whoever has the animal a good price and end up being the one with the biggest frog/toad :lol2:, i did the exact same thing.
Come on guys it shouldnt matter now, if your so botherd then maybe take a trip around the world and search for them,im sure you will be able to get lucky on more than a few occasions.
OH and dont forget to yake your camera: victory:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

fardilis said:


> Yes the frog is clearly large. And although he stated the size it dosn't mean it is that size, evan if it is a trustworthy member.
> 
> Also i never said anything about whether I belive him or not.


 
You still don't understand the differences between frogs/toads/anurans/amphibians. Who cares if you don't believe his frog is 11 inches?


----------



## scottswald (Aug 9, 2010)

nice animals stevie, i think most people would never doubt they where that size


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

fardilis said:


> Tape measure pic maybe if you have any?
> 
> Otherwise no one will belive you if they where 11".





Morgan Freeman said:


> I doubt MM would lie.





colinm said:


> Does it really matter?These threads are descending into the biggest frog contest.


 
:lol2: To be honest yes the tape measure on the frog would show what size it is but iv nothing to gain and nothing to loose either so i dont have proof , the frog i measured myself and thats what the tape said but again either way it was a cracking animal and im happy with that :2thumb:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

get your big ones out boys :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Oli P C said:


> come on people no storys i want to see theses so called 11inchers.STOP TALKING THE TALK BRING ON THE PHOTOS PEOPLE





fardilis said:


> The general rule is: 'Pics, or i didn't happen.'
> 
> _I.e_ If there are no pics to *prove* size, the animal isn't that size.


Are you two on crack?


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Some more of him


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

detail3r said:


> Are you two on crack?


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

monitor mad said:


> Some more of him
> image
> 
> image


That's a BEAST!

I have no doubt that'd top 11 inches STV.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Anyway shouldn`t all measurements be in metric nowadays rather than imperial? :thumb:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

colinm said:


> Anyway shouldn`t all measurements be in metric nowadays rather than imperial? :thumb:


 
Not when your my age :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

fardilis said:


> The general rule is: 'Pics, or i didn't happen.'
> 
> _I.e_ If there are no pics to *prove* size, the animal isn't that size.


Don't really care, I like frogs to be frogs, not record breakers. Having read most of MM's posts about monitors and so on he doesn't seem like the type of person to brag about big frogs in an internet pi**ing contest, so I feel confident enough to take his word for it. Not bothered if it's not proof tbh.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Obviously i dont have tape measure proof and yes i like big Amphibs or unusual one's but as they say the proof is in the pudding so to speak and i'd love to see more pics of the big guys , i know there must be a few keepers of these giants :2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

fardilis said:


> Tape measure pic maybe if you have any?
> 
> Otherwise no one will belive you if they where 11".


i do i saw the bugger i few years back :2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

colinm said:


> Anyway shouldn`t all measurements be in metric nowadays rather than imperial? :thumb:


im 23 bud and if you say 220mm to me i say wtf is that give me it in feet and inches :lol2:


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> im 23 bud and if you say 220mm to me i say wtf is that give me it in feet and inches :lol2:


 im 24 and feet an inches make sense to me mate

lovely big frog MM


----------



## sunnyskeg (Jul 3, 2008)

Trootle said:


> He posted 3 pics of a obviously large frog, and stated the size?
> 
> And you still don't belive him? MM is a trustworthy member on here!
> 
> Are you just jealous because don't like that fact someone has a 11inch frog?


and highly respected also,if he says its 11 inches then the frog was 11 inches


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm odd, I use both mixed together.

Half a litre and a bit more of beer please mate. You want a pint? Yes.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

sunnyskeg said:


> and highly respected also,if he says its 11 inches then the frog was 11 inches


If I gave him a tenner to tell everyone I was 11 inches, would that work? :whistling2:


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

Come on guys let's enjoy the thread and not row. Oli asked in his op if people could show pic's with a clear tape measurement so don't give him a hard time, and MM was kind enough to show his big boys, and although there's no clear measurement they're obviously big, and we're all pleased to see them.

Andy:2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Uromastyxman said:


> Come on guys let's enjoy the thread and not row. Oli asked in his op if people could show pic's with a clear tape measurement so don't give him a hard time, and MM was kind enough to show his big boys, and although there's no clear measurement they're obviously big, and we're all pleased to see them.
> 
> Andy:2thumb:


 
Agreed :2thumb:, now lets see some monster phibs :mf_dribble:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> If I gave him a tenner to tell everyone I was 11 inches, would that work? :whistling2:


No, there is credible and then there is the "Walter Mitty" syndrome.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> If I gave him a tenner to tell everyone I was 11 inches, would that work? :whistling2:


 
I'd have done it for a fiver now your out of pocket!! :lol2:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Can I just clear something up?

I never said that i don't belive monitor mad, i merely said that a lot of people on here don't belive sizes without proof because of so many exaggerations that have already been posted.

For the record i do belive monitor mad about the bullfrogs.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

fardilis said:


> Can I just clear something up?
> 
> I never said that i don't belive monitor mad, i merely said that a lot of people on here don't belive sizes without proof because of so many exaggerations that have already been posted.
> 
> For the record i do belive monitor mad about the bullfrogs.


 
It was just the one male bullfrog though yep i would agree that many are exaggerated and so 100% proof with a tape is the best way as no arguments or discrepancies then , also i love a good debate (not a slanging match) as it all go's towards a little more knowledge :2thumb:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

detail3r said:


> Are you two on crack?


No, Cane Toad.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

fardilis said:


> No, Cane Toad.


It's all about Colorado River Toads.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

fardilis said:


> No, Cane Toad.


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2:


I sold the bullfrog for a massive payout of ..............................

wait for it..........................

£60 so im not in it for the money :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*lets see them*

come on people i would love to see a pic of a 11inch african.i no im NOT going to see one but hay any african is smart.ive kept african bullfrogs for for a long time 2of them i kept from hatchlings for over a decade and ther sizes was around 9inches and fed well on mice rats and lots of insects at the rite temp and humidity i find it very very very hard to believe any one has one that is 11inches in size from the pics ive seen just a normal larg adult male. my old male was 9and half bang on and i havent seen one bigger yet but i would like to and im sure there is one out there bigger but not 11inches ive owened 6male african bullfrogs over 20 years and seen many in the flesh but not that size. So get taking them photos i really would love to see one as i love giant frogs and toads


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

fardilis said:


> Can I just clear something up?
> 
> I never said that i don't belive monitor mad, i merely said that a lot of people on here don't belive sizes without proof because of so many exaggerations that have already been posted.
> 
> For the record i do belive monitor mad about the bullfrogs.


For the future - more clarity will prevent such confusion.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

detail3r said:


> For the future - more clarity will prevent such confusion.


Get the van ready.

P.S If Fardillis suddenly disappears it wasn't us, right.


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Get the van ready.
> 
> P.S If Fardillis suddenly disappears it wasn't us, right.


I have no idea what you're talking about......:whistling2:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

How long does it take for a male bullfrog to be fully grown? :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> How long does it take for a male bullfrog to be fully grown? :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


To get to the full 11 inches? Or the mediocre 9 inches?


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> How long does it take for a male bullfrog to be fully grown? :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


It can vary. Some people have them from baby's to adults in 6 months or so, other's in 2 or so years.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

detail3r said:


> To get to the full 11 inches? Or the mediocre 9 inches?


6 inches plus is an ok size for me :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> 6 inches plus is an ok size for me :2thumb::lol2:


Oooo errrr!:gasp:


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*hi*

yea any frog over 6inches is big. you probably think im be petty but im really into GIANT frogs and toads so any pics of big ones is welcomed


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Oli P C said:


> yea any frog over 6inches is big.


Good point, as far as frogs go anything over 12-13cm is large. When I was a the first UKFrog Day I spent hours looking at loads of dart frogs, then when i saw a toad (about 12cm) I thought it was enormous.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Get the van ready.
> 
> P.S If Fardillis suddenly disappears it wasn't us, right.


You do realise that you will both be sent to coventry?

To the op thanks for posting this,its been a joy to read,even though i have to admit most of it has been on the humorous side, but thats still cool,i'm abit saddened by the lack of pics though,i always thought that was what the phib section did best:gasp:

So nearly back to topic ie big stuff,i seem to remember Bufo marinus as being huge,but this is from a seriously long time ago,am I right (i forget some stuff:gasp? how big does it actually get and is it bred in captivity?
thanks guys for the smile:notworthy:,now I want those pics:whip::whip::whip:
Stu


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

soundstounite said:


> So nearly back to topic ie big stuff,i seem to remember Bufo marinus as being huge,but this is from a seriously long time ago,am I right (i forget some stuff:gasp? how big does it actually get and is it bred in captivity?
> thanks guys for the smile:notworthy:,now I want those pics:whip::whip::whip:
> Stu


Ses bufo marinus(cane toad) do get very large. The 'normal' Cane Toads do, although they get large, not grow as big as some localities. The 'surinam' locality are larger. In the wild the larger 'surinam' toads spread from north-east Brazil, to Trinidad, Surinam, and Guyana.

Bufo gigantica (search it) was a large cane toad and there is lots of pics of her on here.

They nomally reach 8-9" though specimins have reached over 10/11" and there are several reports of ones upto 16"long (though this is most likely fake). Pics of mine are on this thread.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

fardilis said:


> Ses bufo marinus(cane toad) do get very large. The 'normal' Cane Toads do, although they get large, not grow as big as some localities. The 'surinam' locality are larger. In the wild the larger 'surinam' toads spread from north-east Brazil, to Trinidad, Surinam, and Guyana.
> 
> Bufo gigantica (search it) was a large cane toad and there is lots of pics of her on here.
> 
> They nomally reach 8-9" though specimins have reached over 10/11" and there are several reports of ones upto 16"long (though this is most likely fake). Pics of mine are on this thread.


Ha thats real funny,i've never realised the two were one and the same,thanks mate
Stu


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

As far as in know the gigantica came from Surinam, but i dont no if thats 100%


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*Chopper*


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Oli P C said:


> image]image[/URL]
> image]image[/URL]



He looks awsum mate. At 9.5" he's pretty huge as well:2thumb:.


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*hi*

no this one is 9 my old male was 9and a half bang on. hes still lush thou but not as nice as my old one its funny you get attached to certain ones my old one was really good agressive feeder.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Oli P C said:


> no this one is 9 my old male was 9and a half bang on. hes still lush thou but not as nice as my old one its funny you get attached to certain ones my old one was really good agressive feeder.


Oh right i thought he was 9.5":bash:. Still pretty large though.


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*photos*

any pics wellcomed


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

I've a male tricolor thats 14inches, but wont post pics as asked for bullfrogs.


----------



## nick gilchrist (Oct 16, 2008)

WELL THANKS!:devil:

Ive spent the last 20 years of married life convincing my wife that this...

*[---------------------------------------------------------------------[*

is 10".:flrt:

She has now read this thread and seen the pics and is currently divorcing me as a result..:bash:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

chrism said:


> I've a male tricolor thats 14inches, but wont post pics as asked for bullfrogs.





nick gilchrist said:


> WELL THANKS!:devil:
> 
> Ive spent the last 20 years of married life convincing my wife that this...
> 
> ...


Loads of funnies and shouting but am i the only one with pics of lets say a large adult bullfrog for sake of an argument , come on there must be other large adults knocking around so up with the pics : victory:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Having recently eaten an 11 inch pizza I can say just how huge an african bullfrog of that size would be.

Very huge.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

my horned frog looks like a pizza or a pile of sick :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> my horned frog looks like a pizza or a pile of sick :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


Haha the albino-orangey horned frogs do look a bit like piles of sick


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

Right Oli and Steve,

This is a beast. I got this photo off the net so it's not my animal and I know there's no tape measure on it, however It looks real big and I really like the look of it, some appear almost yellowish in colour.

I just really like this picture.:2thumb:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

nick gilchrist said:


> WELL THANKS!:devil:
> 
> Ive spent the last 20 years of married life convincing my wife that this...
> 
> ...


size is everything :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb: your poor wife :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Uromastyxman said:


> Right Oli and Steve,
> 
> This is a beast. I got this photo off the net so it's not my animal and I know there's no tape measure on it, however It looks real big and I really like the look of it, some appear almost yellowish in colour.
> 
> ...


I've seen that pic labelled as everything from african goliah frog to giant treefrog. The owner is on another foum i'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

fardilis said:


> I've seen that pic labelled as everything from african goliah frog to giant treefrog. The owner is on another foum i'll see if I can find it.
> 
> image


Really,

that's interesting, I wonder how big they reckon it is. I think it looks like a really nice example of an adspersus.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Uromastyxman said:


> Really,
> 
> that's interesting, I wonder how big they reckon it is. I think it looks like a really nice example of an adspersus.


I can't find it. The website seems to have vanished:bash:. Shame, I evan remember what the sentance was that labelled it.
And it looks like a normal adpersus as well it's not one of the yellower localities.


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

Here are some of my assistants waiting to meaure my big 9 incher.








:whistling2:


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

fardilis said:


> I can't find it. The website seems to have vanished:bash:. Shame, I evan remember what the sentance was that labelled it.
> And it looks like a normal adpersus as well it's not one of the yellower localities.


That's a shame mate, it looks like a cracking specimen.


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*hi*

your assistance seem very nice but they could defo not fullfill my dreams like TITANICA! THAT IS WITHOUT A DOUGHT ANOUTHER 11INCHER THERE HOLDING ITS AMAZEING HOW COMMON THEY SEEM TO BE NOW


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

Oli P C said:


> your assistance seem very nice but they could defo not fullfill my dreams like TITANICA! THAT IS WITHOUT A DOUGHT ANOUTHER 11INCHER THERE HOLDING ITS AMAZEING HOW COMMON THEY SEEM TO BE NOW


I've heard some people on get hold of 11 inchers quite regularly mate.:whistling2:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Uromastyxman said:


> I've heard some people on get hold of 11 inchers quite regularly mate.:whistling2:



Tarantulabarn can get some apparently :2thumb::blush::bash:.


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*cum on guys i wana see a GIANT*

:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*cum on were are these 11inchers*


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*Chopper*

choppe


----------



## DreamFish (Jan 18, 2012)

Shame these aren't around anymore - Beelzebufo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

Oli P C said:


> choppeimage


oli when they get big they look like they have fell from the sky! the big one i got of rainbowboa is now called cowpat:lol2:

cheers spencer...........


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*yep*

they are like cow pats with eyes when they mature.STILL AINT SEEN ANY 11INCHERS YET!!!!!


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

Oli P C said:


> they are like cow pats with eyes when they mature.STILL AINT SEEN ANY 11INCHERS YET!!!!!


 i dont think you will, 10'' if your lucky,

cheers spencer......


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

DreamFish said:


> Shame these aren't around anymore - Beelzebufo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


That's a really interesting article, No doubt some dealers will not read it properly and start saying they've got some young Beelzebufos in stock. :lol2::2thumb:


----------



## Toady10 (May 17, 2011)

*wow*



Oli P C said:


> choppeimage


nice big african: victory:


----------



## DragonHelm (Nov 8, 2010)

Mines 12 inch.


----------



## Tonybb (Jun 24, 2012)

fat little buggers


----------

